# Overrun with Albino Bristlenose Plecos



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

I have three breeding pairs of albino bristlenose that are too prolific for me and I'm going to sell them and let some of the babies grow up to replace them. Each pair is $20 and they are proven breeders.

lmk if you're interested.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Pm sent.


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

Whoops, I miscounted. I have four breeding pairs!


PM replied.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you nancy. Using the pair as reference, i have 2 brown females in the same tank too. My male will be a busy boy.


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

I have two pairs available.


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

My son and i have a brown bristlenose. We don't know if its male or female.









Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm guessing it's a female. Females sometimes have some small bristles aroung the mouth, but never have bristles up the nose. Males almost always have bristles going up the nose onto the head.

Are you wanting to buy one of my pairs?


----------

